# W W 2 medals



## Mayhem911 (7 Oct 2006)

Hi I'm not too sure if this is in the right spot but here goes, my grandmother recently gave me a set of my Grandfathers war medals. They look brand new and are not even mounted. I think she may have pulled some stings somewhere and ordered this set for me to have. I feel a great sense of pride when I look at these things but heres my problem; I really dont want to disgrace this medals by doing a poor job in mounting then myself. I live in Ottawa and I'm looking for a suggestion as to whether or not anybody knows where I can get this done professionally. Thank you


----------



## Hardrations (9 Oct 2006)

Check in the Legion Magazine. They have quite few people who advertise medal mounting. Or call the tailor on the Base in Ottawa, if they won't do it, I'm sure they'll steer you to some one who will.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Oct 2006)

Mayhem911 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm not too sure if this is in the right spot but here goes, my grandmother recently gave me a set of my Grandfathers war medals. They look brand new and are not even mounted. I think she may have pulled some stings somewhere and ordered this set for me to have. I feel a great sense of pride when I look at these things but heres my problem; I really dont want to disgrace this medals by doing a poor job in mounting then myself. I live in Ottawa and I'm looking for a suggestion as to whether or not anybody knows where I can get this done professionally. Thank you



I inherited my Grandfather's medals (WW1) and had them mounted in a shadow box frame with a picture of each of them and a little brass tally plated under the medals with their serial number rank  and name. They look great and I have them in my office where many people have remarked on them. I feel it's my way of honouring them and their service.
the person who did it was in Barrie and has since passed on. If you contact someone who does court mounting for CF pers they can guide you to someone who can frame them.
You are not allowed to wear them  on any occasion, but I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## Big Foot (9 Oct 2006)

When I was given my grandfather's medals, I got them mounted with his service picture, etc by a man named Norm van Tassel. His site is http://www.normsmedalmounting.com/medals-framed.html. Contact him for more info. I can attest that he does excellent work. PM me if you want pictures of the medals which I got mounted. I am not attempting to advertise for Norm.


----------



## military granny (9 Oct 2006)

Gents I know that as a family member we can not wear any of the men's medals but does that also include the Memorial Cross? I have two of my great uncles Memorial Crosses given to me by my grandmother.


----------



## Hardrations (9 Oct 2006)

When I was given my grandfather's medals, I got them mounted with his service picture, etc by a man named Norm van Tassel. His site is http://www.normsmedalmounting.com/medals-framed.html. Contact him for more info. I can attest that he does excellent work. PM me if you want pictures of the medals which I got mounted. I am not attempting to advertise for Norm.

I know of Norm's work. Have to agree he does good work.


----------



## Mayhem911 (10 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I definitely plan on exploring a few of them. I would definitely love to see some pics just to have an idea as to what they should look like when done properly. I'd like them to be done as tastefully as possible. I love the idea of displaying them at work, I was just planning on hording then to myself at my house. 

Yes I certainly did know that it would not be permitted to wear them myself. Besides he earned those medals..... not me. I plan on earning my own one day....hopfully.

thanks again


----------



## Duzty (10 Oct 2006)

Hey all,

I was just going through my uncle and grandfathers old medals today actually.  Pretty much all standard ones from WW2 and Korea.  All except my gramps had a Canadian Forces Decloration, but the one with the king on it.  Did they switch to the queen after a certain year?


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Oct 2006)

Duzty said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I was just going through my uncle and grandfathers old medals today actually.  Pretty much all standard ones from WW2 and Korea.  All except my gramps had a Canadian Forces Decloration, but the one with the king on it.  Did they switch to the queen after a certain year?



The first George V CDs were issued June 1951, approximately 14,000 were issued.
The first QEII CDs were issued June 1954, as of 2005, about 217,000 have been issued.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2006)

Duzty said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I was just going through my uncle and grandfathers old medals today actually.  Pretty much all standard ones from WW2 and Korea.  All except my gramps had a Canadian Forces Decloration, but the one with the king on it.  Did they switch to the queen after a certain year?





			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The first George V CDs were issued June 1951, approximately 14,000 were issued.
> The first QEII CDs were issued June 1954, as of 2005, about 217,000 have been issued.



Just to add to what Michael said, all medals would be issued with the image of the reigning Monarch.


----------



## Brads MM (10 Oct 2006)

Hi,
you can check out some of the mountings and shadowboxes I have done on my website
www.bradsmedalmounting.com
thanx
Brad


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Oct 2006)

Nice work Brad...hopefully you will also contribute to the discussions here as well.


----------



## Brads MM (11 Oct 2006)

Thank You Ex-Dragoon,
I will always be available to answer questions etc


----------



## larry Strong (12 Oct 2006)

Nice work


----------



## larry Strong (12 Oct 2006)

I have a flight jacket belonging to P/O Clifford Jessup, I am awaiting copies of his service doc's etc, and plan on displaying it all, what would the best way be to mount the tunic?


----------



## Brads MM (13 Oct 2006)

Hi,
you could try scrounging a mannequin from a nearby store and then build a display case for them complete or if you cant locate a mannequin, try making a flat plywood torso and them you could possibly get it framed or put in a large shadowbox to hang on the wall. Also you might try to acquire a era shirt and tie to make the display complete of if not use blue felt to fill in the neck area of the tunic. Just a few suggestions for you. Good luck with you project.


----------



## larry Strong (13 Oct 2006)

Hi Brad, Thanks for the help, I was thinking of a large shadow box,  I guess it all depends on what turns up for paper work.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2006)

Just remember to use 'Acid-Free' materials in its construction.  DO NOT use Oak.  Oak is the worse wood to use in any display construction, as it off-gasses, which are very acidic, and it off-gasses at the same levels forever.  You should make sure that you case is properly sealed to prevent acidic 'off-gasses' from destroying the ribbons and discolouring the medals.


----------



## niner domestic (19 Oct 2006)

Just to add to what George has mentioned, be very aware of the materials and glues you are using to create the display cases. As well, until you have decided what to do exactly with the jacket, keep it wrapped in 350 thread count (minimum) white cotton. Do not keep it wrapped in plastic! If you are going to display the jacket in a shadowbox make sure you have museum quality anti-reflection/UV protective glass covering it. 
Here's a blurb on cleaning vintage clothing: 
http://www.fashion-era.com/Vintage_fashion/a13_cleaning_vintage_tips.htm
Here's a little blurb on conservation: 
http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/nof/agents/agent_contaminants.html

If you live near Kingston, head on down to Queen's University Archives, the staff there will be more than happy to give you advice as will the conservation/archival staff at any of the museums in Ottawa.


----------



## Mayhem911 (19 Oct 2006)

Much appreciated, great info and suggestions. I think I may have found a pro here in Ottawa who can at least mount them for me. I never knew that about Oak though..... I would have though a nice oak display would have been great, so thanks for that.


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2006)

(just use oak coloured stain on your shadow box......)


----------

